
Show HN: Wake-On-LAN without public IP or port-forwarding - jeffijoe
http://baconpi-jeffijoe.rhcloud.com/
======
peterwwillis
So basically OpenWRT + "wol" package + google app engine. Write a google app
engine script that takes a 'wake up machine' html form, write a bash script on
OpenWRT that queries the script regularly, and run the "wol" client when you
get a response. Seems useful.

~~~
jeffijoe
I was experimenting with new technologies for this project - yes, to get the
core functionality sure this would work. In this case, I wanted to make
something more... complete. The communication with the device uses websockets,
not polling.

------
gue5t
MAC addresses are bitstrings typically written in hex and should not be
interpreted in a case-sensitive manner. You should also accept colons, dashes,
or nothing as the byte separator.

~~~
jeffijoe
I'll look into that.

------
dmarlow
You can also use [http://www.smscmd.net/](http://www.smscmd.net/) to connect
your raspberry pi/arduino/<insert device> using MQTT and then you can wake
your device using SMS.

~~~
jeffijoe
Does it give you an online|offline status indication of your device?

Smart app though!

------
fragmede
You should offer up an SD card image to download.

(No, I'm not going to tweet that at you.)

~~~
jeffijoe
Will work on that.

(Why was that last line necessary?)

